# Who's the "Daddy?"



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

Well 5 months ago I had a buck break out. I thought both does were bred... but since one didn't kid 2 months ago as planned when I knew which buck would have been the sire, I knew this was going to be tricky. 
Well last night, 5 months from break out, one of my girls delivered beautiful bouncing twins- :kidblue: :kidred: 
So here's the trick. The options are a pygmy/ND mix or my AGS registered buck. There is a huge price difference between a mix doeling to a registered doeling so I figure it's likely worth the cost of a DNA test... but who does them? I'm guessing hair samples would be all that would be needed, maybe blood? Directions please


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

ADGA has DNA testing. You can order a kit for $30.
http://www.adga.org/index.php?option=co ... rdering&ca\
tid=58:dna&Itemid=86


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

UC Davis does testing too. I always send in horse coat testing with them...very quick and helpful. http://www.vgl.ucdavis.edu/services/goat.php


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

You have to call ADGA to start the process


----------

